# what good online resources are there...



## nadir (Jan 22, 2002)

... for finding open d&d campaigns?  i live in the west suburbs of chicago and have had trouble finding open games in my area


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

I guess this post should go in they (as-of-yet-non-existant) gamers seeking gamers board... I'll put it on the list of posts that will be moved there once that board's up.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok; I'll move this to "Gamers seeking Gamers" now.


----------



## Mort (Jan 23, 2002)

I live in downtown Chicago, but the group I DM actually play at Abbot labs (about a 45 minute train ride). We play on Friday evenings


----------



## nadir (Jan 25, 2002)

*cool...*

... if you guys have room for an elf raised by dwarves (or other such abominations email me at michael_blodgett@hotmail.com

heck, even if your group's closed, i'd like hearing about your campaign anyways

thanks


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 25, 2002)

How far west are you, I'm way out in Batavia.  Hopefully, I'll be starting a game soon with a handful of other guys.


----------



## smetzger (Jan 25, 2002)

This page has a list of all the major online registries:
http://udel.edu/~prawn/databases.html


----------

